# vêem ou assistem  (A65b)



## sinsi619

Os pais vêem a televisão.
Os pais assistem a televisão.
qual é certo?


----------



## Vanda

Com respeito ao uso, as duas estão certas. Dizemos normalmente:estou vendo/assistindo televisão.


----------



## Brazuca

Os dois são usados com o sentido de "acompanhar um programa pela TV", se é isso o que você deseja saber. No entanto, o "mais correto" aqui seria "assistir".


----------



## Outsider

_Ver *a* televisão_ é olhar para o televisor, o objecto (pode estar desligado).

_Ver televisão_, sem artigo, é acompanhar os programas que passam no ecrã.

_Assistir a televisão_ é uma expressão brasileira, por isso não me pronuncio acerca dela.


----------



## moura

Outsider said:


> _Ver *a* televisão_ é olhar para o televisor, o objecto (pode estar desligado).
> 
> _Ver televisão_, sem artigo, é acompanhar os programas que passam no ecrã.
> 
> _Assistir a televisão_ é uma expressão brasileira, por isso não me pronuncio acerca dela.


 

Aconteceu-me uma coisa engraçada num livro que traduzi. O autor referia que a personagem X, já com uma certa idade, se referia a um programa passado na televisão de uma "old-fashioned manner" como "the television". Fiquei muito admirada a princípio, pensando que "television" já não se diria actualmente na língua corrente inglesa/britânica. Mas não - e foram os nossos amigos do fórum inglês, que me esclareceram - é o artigo "the" que não se aplica a ver televisão (programas). O que acontece, como o Out indicou, relativamente ao português .


----------



## jazyk

> _Assistir a televisão_ é uma expressão brasileira, por isso não me pronuncio acerca dela.


Ah, então isso explica a estranheza que sinto com o verbo assistir neste contexto, que já explicitei aqui.


----------



## Outsider

Mas em alguns dos exemplos que você dá no outro tópico eu também diria "assistir". 
Vou tentar explicar melhor. Aqui, pode-se assistir a um programa de televisão, ou a uma peça de teatro, ou a um concerto, mas já não se diz "assistir (a) televisão", "assistir (a/ao) teatro", nem "assitir (a/à) música".


----------



## jazyk

Mas pela lógica a que fiz referência, só seriam possíveis _assistir a uma peça de teatro, assistir a um concerto_, porque a pessoa está de fato lá.


----------



## Makumbera

ver tv = assistir tv; NO BRASIL

Na fala coloquial brasileira, ASSISTIR é SEMPRE verbo transitivo DIRETO!
Nem os cultos mais falam "eu assisto A" é SEMPRE "eu assisto" e pronto...


----------



## jazyk

Eu falo, mas só nos casos que apontei acima.

E, por favor, não vamos voltar àquela discussão boba. Não se esqueça de que você também não pode nos impor as suas regras, da mesma forma que imponho as minhas a ninguém.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Mas pela lógica a que fiz referência, só seriam possíveis _assistir a uma peça de teatro, assistir a um concerto_, porque a pessoa está de fato lá.


O facto de se estar ou não presente não me parece relevante, tanto mais que a palavra pode sempre ser usada em sentido metafórico.


----------



## jazyk

Que é a resposta que você já tinha dado, mas veja que essa acepção não é registrada nos dicionários e não encontra respaldo nas outras línguas românicas. Mas é só uma preferência minha. Como já disse, não imponho nada a ninguém mas também não quero que ninguém me imponha nada também. Digamos que a lógica acima faz parte do meu idioleto. Ponto.


----------



## Makumbera

jazyk said:


> Eu falo, mas só nos casos que apontei acima.
> 
> E, por favor, não vamos voltar àquela discussão boba. Não se esqueça de que você também não pode nos impor as suas regras, da mesma forma que imponho as minhas a ninguém.



Não estou impondo as minhas regras, é apenas a realidade brasileira. A maioria esmagadora das pessoas não fala assim, até mesmo numa situação formal ou "elitizada" é bem raro, bem raro mesmo.


----------



## moura

Também se pode dizer "assistir" com "a" a um doente. Mas aí, claro,  significado é diferente - tratar, cuidar de...


----------



## jazyk

> Não estou impondo as minhas regras, é apenas a realidade brasileira.* A maioria esmagadora das pessoas* _não fala assim_, até mesmo numa situação formal ou "elitizada" é bem raro, bem raro mesmo.





> Na fala coloquial brasileira, *ASSISTIR é SEMPRE* verbo transitivo DIRETO!
> Nem os cultos mais falam "eu assisto A" *é SEMPRE "eu assisto*" e pronto...


Não vê que está sendo incoerente?

De qualquer forma, eu digo _assistir a_ e muita gente que eu conheço diz _assistir a_. Isso significa que não somos brasileiros? (pergunta retórica) 

Considero exaurido o assunto.


----------



## Makumbera

Nunca conheci uma pessoa na vida que falasse assim, e olha que no meu ciclo só _tem_ gente culta...


----------



## sinsi619

o que acontecer? eu não entendi muito bem o que você discutiram


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem, eu costumo falar "assisti o programa", mas, quando escrevo, já estou acostumado a usar "assisti ao programa".


----------



## Vanda

Atenção: como o assunto rendeu e vai continuar rendendo  resolvi dividir o tópico para *língua culta ou coloquial?*

Portanto, aqui continuamos discutindo *vêem ou assistem.*


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Desculpe-me a chateação. Mas para mim é dificílimo entender como pronunciam aí em Portugal *vêem* (veem, de acordo com a Nova Ortografia). Seria mais ou menos /ve-eim/ ou /vi-eim/? Parecem-me que há variações de pronúncia em algumas regiões de Portugal.
 
Não sei ao certo, mas talvez no Brasil só haja a possibilidade de pronunciar /ve-eim/.
 
Desde já deixo registado os meus agradecimentos!


----------

